# Sticky  9325K The Difference



## missphnx

I came here to research lighting for this tank and my new one. I heard so many good things about the GE 9325K here that I decided to replace my bulbs with those. So, at the advice of many here I ordered one of those and 1 Coralife Trichromatic (6500K, I think).
The difference is incredible. Thanks guys!
(sorry...the pics are a little blurry...but you can see the lighting difference)
BEFORE








AFTER


----------



## jerseyjay

Where did you get those frameless tanks ?

Here is more 9325K vs. 6700K samples (**those tanks are not mine*)

*9325K*









*6700K*









And another link
http://www.culbertfamily.com/jenya/aquarium/lights/


----------



## missphnx

I got my tank from my brother-in-law...and he got it from a friend. I don't know where it came from originally. But I did see one on Ebay: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&category=20755&sspagename=STRK:MEBWA:IT&rd=1

Also, there was a place online that made acrylic tanks that had some like it...I just need to find the link


----------



## missphnx

Ok, I found it. It is the "Clear for Life Aquarium" "The tube"
http://www.clearforlife.com/acraqutube.html


----------



## missphnx

Here's another link for it: http://www.fishtankstore.com/aquariums/tube.php


----------



## Gomer

Here is a comparison that I did. The white balance wasn't adjusted as a basis. All photos are with the same aperature, shutter and white balance setting.

1) 5000K/6700L









2)5000k/GE









3)6700k/GE









4)GE/GE


----------



## Justin Fournier

Glad to see your happy with the bulbs. I prefer a mix of 9325K and 6700K.

I intend to try a 10K in the place of 6700K and see how that goes, but have not got around to it yet.


----------



## Hanzo

Anybody know of any good Metal halid bulbs doing the same? I would love to get that red color in my tank! I have 4x70W of MH lights, all 5200kelvin bulbs with Rx7 socket. I know there are 10,000kelvin and 13,000 kelvin bulbs, but most of the light here is in the blue range. Would this be OK for my plantet tank?


----------



## Raul-7

If only they made them in 96w format...:roll:


----------



## Justin Fournier

Hanzo,

See if your ballast can run High Pressure Sodium Bulbs. They have the red spectrum you seem to be looking for. No MH will have that. By nature they are very much in the blue. If you get a bulb you like the visible light output from in the 4000K to 10000K, they will be fine for your plants. The popular choices these days are 5500K and 6500K. The latter less yellow, and probably your best bet.

Raul,

Check GE's website, they might now  If not, there is always Retrofits :lol:


----------



## dennis

I really like the look of these bulbs but can they be had in NO florescent or are they only avaliable in CF? Is the a regular t-8 or t-12 bulb that is comparable to the GE 9325's?


----------



## Justin Fournier

They can be had in the form of NO. Not only can they be had, but you can have better!!  

Look for Zoo Med's Flora Sun, T-8 in whatever length you need. As far as I know, they have the highest peak in the red spectrum of any bulb out there. It's a TOP quality product. If my memory serves me correct, it's over 650nm!!!!!! 8)


----------



## dennis

Thanks Justin. What K are te zoo meds?


----------



## Justin Fournier

Off the top of my head I want to say somewhere around 8800K. That might not be 100% accurate, but is somewhat inconsequential. 

The red peak and the visible light output are the two main things your after, and this bulb provides them better then any other.


----------



## Daemonfly

The only "problem" I had with the 9325k bulbs is they didn't bring out the color in my Neon tetras at all.

The 20w Eclipse Natural Daylight bulb I added for dusk/dawn really makes the Neons glow though.


----------



## Error

Alright, I'm sold on the 9325K bulbs. Does anyone know where to get them in 96 watts?


----------



## dennis

Sorry Error but the 9325k bulbs are a GE product and they only make it in 55 watts Power compact. They make 9325k normal output florescents in all the standard bulb wattages. They are called Aqua Rays. Drs. Foster and Smith have them on their website. You will wna the fresh and saltwater bulbs Hope this helps.


----------



## Mnemia

Where do you guys think the best place to get the 9325K GE bulbs is? My usual place doesn't carry them, but now my interest is piqued and I think I will at least try them on one of my tanks that needs a replacement bulb soon. A couple of the places I looked for them were charging what I would consider excessive prices ($40 for a 55 watt CF bulb...not including shipping??!! I don't think so...)


----------



## JRJ

*AquaSun*

Just to interject something here. I like URI's AquaSun VHO bulbs for color rendition and much prefer them to any PC bulbs I've used. I'm a cinematographer, so 'color' of light is important to me. Can't understand why people are so reved up about PC lighting. With an IceCap ballast I get more light per watt out of my AquaSun bulbs (yes, I've checked it w/a meter), beautiful color rendition, much less heat and they last much longer before a significant drop in output. Plants seem to do as well.

-Russ


----------



## DelawareJim

Justin;

Thanks for the tip about metal halides. I've been running 2 175 5500K bulbs in a 30" deep tank and always thought the light looked a little yellow/green.

So the 6500K should look a little whiter?

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## Left C

Hanzo said:


> Anybody know of any good Metal halid bulbs doing the same? I would love to get that red color in my tank! I have 4x70W of MH lights, all 5200kelvin bulbs with Rx7 socket. I know there are 10,000kelvin and 13,000 kelvin bulbs, but most of the light here is in the blue range. Would this be OK for my plantet tank?


Aqualine Buschke has a 5000K HQI in 70w, 150w, and 250w that are designed for a planted tank and have extra red designed in them. These two places carry them.
www.customaquaric.com and www.hellolights.com


----------



## imisky

does anyone know if T5s come in 9325k? i love how it looks above my 15g that i want to change the 55g light to that too, but it uses T5s, and i dont wanna spend more money on getting a new set of lights


----------



## MatPat

imisky said:


> does anyone know if T5s come in 9325k? i love how it looks above my 15g that i want to change the 55g light to that too, but it uses T5s, and i dont wanna spend more money on getting a new set of lights


Not yet, or at least if they do, I haven't found them. I am waiting to see if GE will jump on the T-5 bandwagon adn make a 9325K lamp. Until then, I will just use T-8s.


----------



## perpacity

Bump.


----------



## QuantumCranker

I can't seem to find any on the web.... I checked foster, aquabuys, hello,and big al's....no luck...


----------



## Naja002

http://www.lightbulbsdirect.com/

Search for 9325K and the compact flourescent will be at the bottom of the page.

I just ordered one. Been thinking about it for awhile. If I like it as much as I hope---I'll order 3 more.....

HTH


----------



## John N.

Besides the Lightbulbsdirect.com , it is slightly cheaper here at altantalightsbulbs.com

-John N.


----------



## Burks

Do they make the 9325k in a smaller size? One that would fit over a 10g.


----------



## John N.

Unfortunately no. Only the 22" 55 watt CF bulbs are made.

-John N.


----------



## Naja002

> Besides the Lightbulbsdirect.com , it is slightly cheaper here at altantalightsbulbs.com


Hi John,

I couldn't find it originally at atlantalightbulbs.com, but I did just now.

Its $0.01 cheaper, but for me, the shipping would have been $1.61 more....


----------



## lildark185

Is the best combo for plant and viewing pleasure 6700k/GE 9325k or is it GE/GE?


----------



## John N.

Naja, ya same here. The price comes up a bit higher after shipping.  

Lildark, the best combo is basically your preference to your eye. Some like it really bright and red, some like a mixture, some like it whiter looking...I Prefer 6700k + GE 9325k and believe it gives the best coloration of fish, and plants. 

-John N.


----------



## Guest

So I believe this would be the best place to jump in for my first post, since I'm getting bogged down in terminology.

I have a 29g tank, and am contemplating getting a combination of tubes for lighting that would suit a NEW tank (as well as suit an amateur).

-I don't plan on adding fish any time soon, I believe I should get the plants right/not dying off before I add fish.

-I currently have an AQUA-GLO 18000K (20W T-8 ) over my tank, and from what I read, what I originally understood about growing bulbs and viewing bulbs is backward. Would a combo of this 18000K and something else do well for growing as well as viewing color changes as my new plants grow? From what I can tell, the 18000K is extremely white (anything beats the bulb I had in there).

I think I've screwed up, plus I don't have a dual-tube hood as of yet, which could really be holding me back in the long run.


----------



## Wood

Here are the direct links to both products. $14 each.

55 Watt 20.7" 4 Pin Biax - Aquarium Fresh & Saltwater Phosphor: Light Bulbs Etc, Inc.

Atlanta Light Bulbs, Inc.


----------



## K20A2

Wood said:


> Here are the direct links to both products. $14 each.
> 
> 55 Watt 20.7" 4 Pin Biax - Aquarium Fresh & Saltwater Phosphor: Light Bulbs Etc, Inc.
> 
> Atlanta Light Bulbs, Inc.


Just to be certain before I go buying anything.. These bulbs have the 2G11 base , and will fit in the AH supply kits, correct?


----------



## turbomkt

Yes. I have some myself.


----------



## Newt

To me the best image is the 5000K and the GE 9325K. The 5000K must have a fairly high CRI to compensate for the low CRI of the 9325K. I really hate the coralife 6700K as it has a huge green spike in its spectral output, as do most of their bulbs.


----------



## cyber_ecco

Do the 9325k bulbs actually do anything for the plants? Or is it purely for cosmetic looks? I got a 4X65W over my 55 gallon, and I'm just wondering if those 9325k bulbs are only for looks. Will still have adequate lighting with just the 2 6700k bulbs. With such a low CRI rating, how useful are the 9325k bulbs for the plant growth? 

Gord.


----------



## Newt

The plants dont care what the CRI rating is the see light as a spectrum. Blue and red light are what is used for photosynthesis. The 9325 has a blue spike in the proper place and an orange/red just below where it will do the most good. So the 9325s will grow plants. The kelvin rating is purely what appeals to you as the viewer.


----------



## Newt

Here is a link for the users of the GE 9325K bulb. They are selling them for $13.22 each.
http://www.1000bulbs.com/product.php?product=32672

I think the 9325K bulb is a marketing gimick in that I really don't believe it registers at 9325 deg. Kelvin. If you compare it to a 10,000K bulb (or a 6500K or a 5000K) it actually appears pinkish which would put it at about half the kelvin it is marketed at.


----------



## geministudios54

Newt. I think you're on to something!!! If you look at a GE gro-lux bulb for example, it too is purplish/pink to the eye but the kelvin rating is less than half the 9325k..You could be spot on!!..


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian

Newt said:


> I think the 9325K bulb is a marketing gimick in that I really don't believe it registers at 9325 deg. Kelvin. If you compare it to a 10,000K bulb (or a 6500K or a 5000K) it actually appears pinkish which would put it at about half the kelvin it is marketed at.


Color temperature isn't a marketing gimmick, but it is definitely misunderstood in marketing. The myth that "high kelvin" bulbs were blue came from a time when 3000K warm and 5000K cool bulbs were pretty much the only thing available. When 7100k actinic bulbs hit the market, it even further solidified the myth that "higher is bluer". Not true. Without getting into blackbody radiation, suffice it to say that it is a poor guide for picking bulbs.
You're not going to see bulb manufacturers marketing Photosynthetically Active Radiation specifications anytime soon, though!


----------



## Newt

I didn't say that color temp ratings were marketing gimmicks but rather the GE 9325K could be. Most bulbs that are marketed have a kelvin rating and most do not hold true to the black body locus line. In other words the actual kelvin temp of the bulb may not be what it is marketed as. They market it at a point that they think will make people buy them.

And Higher does have more blue light:


----------



## Cliff Mayes

I am using the GE9325s on a couple of tanks.

About a year ago, on the advice from a bunch of NET folk, I bought the AH kits and bought a bunch of the GE9325K bulbs for $14 a pop (I think from Atlanta.)

The bulbs do grow plants (some with pressurized CO2 and some with Excel) and the only comment I can make is that they make the tank look natural. I actually prefer the pinkish look but I want to grow plants.


----------



## imeridian

Here is another comparison photo series, this time using Current USA dual daylight 6700K / 10,000K lamps and the GE 9325K lamps.

*This is 2x 6700/10,000K with 2x 9325K lamps:*









*This is 4x 6700/10,000K lamps:*


----------



## turbomkt

That's a great comparison shot. I like the way it brings out the reds.


----------



## kakkoii

what about all glass 8000k 55 W bulbs, how do these look? http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+8068+8070&pcatid=8070


----------



## imeridian

kakkoii, I have one of those on the way (only one though - I'd need two to really show the difference in a photo), I will pop it in my fixture to make a comparison when it gets here.


----------



## kakkoii

KK...


----------



## imeridian

The 8000K AGA bulb arrived yesterday. It's not purple like the 9325K, it's very white, maybe every so slightly "cool" white, but I feel it fits the description supplied by AGA quite well: "noonday sunlight on a clear day."


----------



## Jeff.:P:.

Hello,
I'm currently running 2-65watt 6,700k. I'd love to get some more color out of my reds/purples. I'm gonna buy a 9325k. If had both running 9325k is that excessive? Also has anyone ran just 2-9325k for a long period to see any changes in plant growth rates? or affects in algae growth? Should pair it up with something else? Thanks in advance. :hail:


----------



## MatPat

For the past several years, I have ran two 55w 9325K power compacts and three 32w T-8 GE Fresh and Saltwater tubes (supposedly 9325K) on my 75g. When I could no longer find the GE T-8 bulbs I switched over to Zoo Med's Flora Sun tubes (Supposedly 8500K). I've experimented with various K bulbs in my T-8 fixture and always go back to something in the 8000k - 9325K range. I don't like the way the lower K bulbs seem to wash out the colors in my tank 

I've never been able to attribute plant or algae growth to a change in bulb color. An increase in bulb intensity maybe (more intense light output of a new bulb) but not K color. All of my algae or plant growth issues always point towards something I have done...missing or changing fertilizer dosage, increase or decrease in CO2 levels etc. I've never been able to pin anything on a change in lighting color temps


----------



## Jeff.:P:.

Thanks Matt. Would you recommend a combo of 8000/9325 or (2) 9325's.


----------



## MatPat

I'm assuming you are running one fixture with two PC bulbs that are side by side and not front to back? If so I would use the same bulb on each side of the fixture. 

The color combination you use is totally up to you and your eyesight. The pictures in this thread, especially Gomer's, give a good representation of what the difference in light does for the plants. I prefer the look the "pinkish" bulbs give my tank but some don't like it at all. If you don't like the look of the 9325K tubes, there are plenty of people on here who will buy them from you or maybe trade you for another K temp lamp ;-)


----------



## Jeff.:P:.

> I'm assuming you are running one fixture with two PC bulbs that are side by side and not front to back? If so I would use the same bulb on each side of the fixture.












It's one of these guys. So It's the side by side? If so I'll go ahead with 2-9325k's. Thanks for your help Mat.


----------



## MatPat

Jeff.:P:. said:


> It's one of these guys. So It's the side by side? If so I'll go ahead with 2-9325k's. Thanks for your help Mat.


I think I'd call that a front to back arrangement on the lights  I would call a 48" 2x65w fixture a side by side.


----------



## Jeff.:P:.

> I would call a 48" 2x65w fixture a side by side


aha :loco:.
um, so you'd do something different than 2-9325k with this set-up. sorry if a PIA.


----------



## MatPat

Jeff.:P:. said:


> aha :loco:.
> um, so you'd do something different than 2-9325k with this set-up. sorry if a PIA.


Ha ha, I would run dual 9325K lamps personally  You can always mix one of your 6700K lamps with one of the 9325K lamps and see how you like it. The bulbs are easy enough to change ;-)


----------



## Jeff.:P:.

Thanks again.


----------



## kakkoii

indiboi said:


> The 8000K AGA bulb arrived yesterday. It's not purple like the 9325K, it's very white, maybe every so slightly "cool" white, but I feel it fits the description supplied by AGA quite well: "noonday sunlight on a clear day."


can you take a pic. of just that bulb when it is turned on?


----------



## imeridian

It wouldn't be a good/proper comparison, since a different bulb would also need to be on at the same time, so, not really. The 8000K bulb was for a different fixture, one for which doesn't have a tank to go along with it yet.


----------



## kakkoii

yes I know, I just wanted to see the color of the bulb myself with or without the tank


----------



## imeridian

Okay, so I decided to try this anyway. I have to take back my earlier opinion about the 8000K & 9325K bulbs being dissimilar. They're actually quite similar. I did my best to compare them, keeping in mind there is some light coming in from the other bulbs in the fixture to the left, but I did my best to crop that out. I kept all camera exposure settings the same. The 8000K bulbs certainly fit into my fixture better than the 9325K, different shape to the ends of the bulbs, thickness, etc.


----------



## Jeff.:P:.

Very very nice comparison. I've got 2-9325k coming in the mail. yay!


----------



## lauraleellbp

I have to replace the bulbs in my new fixture (it's a reef setup) and you TOTALLY have me sold on the 9325k... if I can get them? I need either 65w or 55w 22" PC- anyone have a good source?


----------



## Tex Gal

I can't stand it!! I love the 9325K look. Unfortunately my Coralite aqualite 36" (bulb 34") square pin double 96 W bulbs don't come in this Kelvin!! All I can do it droll over yalls pxs.


----------



## Newt

Do you really think that pinky/purple color is 9325K..................NOT.............and only a CRI of 67

Better off mixing them with other lighting of a high CRI.


----------



## Tex Gal

Newt said:


> Do you really think that pinky/purple color is 9325K..................NOT.............and only a CRI of 67
> Better off mixing them with other lighting of a high CRI.


I'm sure you know what you said but I don't. I wanted to take one of my combo 10000K/6700K bulbs and replace it with the 9325K. That would be a mix. Not sure if it's what you mean... course it's a moot point since they don't make them to fit my fixture!


----------



## Newt

My post wasnt meant just for you but anyone who really thinks the GE 9325K is actually 9325Kelvin. It's a marketing gimmick.

Get a retrofit kit from www.ahsupply.com.

You can get the GE 9325K bulb cheap at atlantalightbulb.com and 1000bulbs.com 
However, I think they only come in 55 watt 21"


----------



## andrew__

Newt said:


> My post wasnt meant just for you but anyone who really thinks the GE 9325K is actually 9325Kelvin. It's a marketing gimmick.
> 
> Get a retrofit kit from www.ahsupply.com.
> 
> You can get the GE 9325K bulb cheap at atlantalightbulb.com and 1000bulbs.com
> However, I think they only come in 55 watt 21"


given that the GE 9325K is not 9325K, what would be a good K value to look for in a light to bring out reds? Earlier in the thread someone mentioned that these bulbs looked similar to bulbs with half the K value, so would a 5400 - 5000K bulb work look similar to the GE 9325K bulb?


----------



## kakkoii

probably even a lesser and higher K than that. it is probably a mix of 1000k and 20000k.

someone correct me.:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## andrew__

I was planning on keeping 3 of my bulbs at 6500k and switching one to an equivalent to the GE 9325k hopefully keeping the tank looking white but also bringing out the reds. 

probably from back to front 6500 9325 then two more 6500s in front. Need to find something that will work in a shoplight though.


----------



## kakkoii

that will work


----------



## h4n

Nice stuff, i just ordered 2. going try 2 of these 9325 and 2 10k or 2 6700k. Not sure yet.


----------



## Left C

indiboi said:


> Okay, so I decided to try this anyway. I have to take back my earlier opinion about the 8000K & 9325K bulbs being dissimilar. They're actually quite similar...


I emailed All-Glass a few years ago when their 8000K bulbs were released asking them how they compare to the 9325K bulbs. The response that I got was they have practically the same color spectrum.

At that time, they were thinking about phasing out the 9325K bulbs for the cheaper 8000K bulbs. The 9325K bulbs are made in the UK.


----------



## imeridian

I might have mentioned it already, but the physical construction of the AGA branded 8000K bulbs is much nicer than that of the UK made 9325K. I'm considering swapping out the 9325K for the 8000K based on that -- the 8000K just fit in the fixture so much better. The 9325K are sort of... floppy in the clips.


----------



## Left C

I saw it somewhere about you mentioning that the 8000K bulbs fit better and are made better than the 9325K bulbs.


----------



## Jdinh04

I have a AGA 8,000k bulb and yes its a nice bulb. I prefer it over the 6,700k bulb for sure. I also have a GE 9,325k bulb on the way and hope to see how it works out for me. This thread has helped me a lot and thanks for continuing to post more stuff about the bulb!


----------



## JamesC

Left C said:


> The 9325K bulbs are made in the UK.


Be nice if they sold them here as well. We do get the GE 10,000K tube here and I've often wondered if it's the same thing.

James


----------



## h4n

I got my 9325k on friday. And wow what a difference. Everything looks so much better. I put 2x 9325 with 2x 10k.


----------



## Newt

Nice looking tank h4n.

If anyone is interested here are the spectral outputs for the GE9325K and the AllGlass 8000K (which I have yet to find any specs on). Unfortunately niether provides a meaningful energy output i.e. watts/5nm/1000 lumens or any other meaningful data on the Y-axis. Relative energy output is useless when trying to compare which bulb provides better light for plant growth.

GE9325K:









AllGlass 8000K:









Should anyone be interested here is the spectral outputs graphs for a couple of Sylvania bulbs I came across:
I think if you had a 4 bulb CF fixture these 2 would be great in combo.


----------



## hoppycalif

One more enthusiastic vote for the GE 9325 bulbs? I only installed one of the two for now, with the other remaining as a 6700K AHS bulb, and the added beauty of the tank is spectacular. Even allowing for the brilliance of any new bulb, this is a huge difference. In a week or so I will install the second bulb, but I'm already convinced that this is a superb aquarium bulb.


----------



## Carlos1583

Another satisfied customer here...it looks a lot better than it did before. It would be great if I could add the 6700K with it to balance it out but since its a single bulb fixture, there's nothing I can do about it now. Either way, I am happy with the new bulb


----------



## imeridian

The funny thing about that balancing out idea... the longer I have the 9325K lamps in my fixture, the more I want to swap the remaining dual daylight lamps with additional 9325K (or the AGA 8000K version more likely) lamps.


----------



## hoppycalif

Years ago I did an accidental experiment that taught me something. I was hiking in the backwoods somewhere, where the park service provided small portable toilet buildings. Those buildings had green semi transparent plastic roofs on them. When I left one I noted immediately that the sky was very, very pink, and trees had dark gray leaves! Before long everything was back to normal color. During the day I repeated the experiment a couple more times, with the same result.

Our brain is very good at adjusting the color balance of what we look at so it looks like it is supposed to. That means if we put reddish hued bulbs in our lights, very quickly the aquarium and its occupants look just about the same as always.

I think that is why the GE9325K bulb effect is so striking - when first used, it enhances the colors so spectacularly that our jaw drops. But after a few days our brain adjusts the color balance a bit and the effect isn't as striking. So, we then get the urge to add another 9325 bulb! I have that urge too.

I think this explains how people can enjoy those Godawful actinic bulbs in a planted tank. (Just an opinion.)


----------



## imeridian

Indeed, that makes sense. I also agree in regards to the horrendous actinics. I suppose the 9325K lamps are like an addiction, you get used to it and then need more to get the same rush, haha.


----------



## jeff5614

Would any of you know of a T5HO with a similar spectrum as the 9325?


----------



## Newt

Perhaps this Aquaflora by Giesemann: http://www.giesemann.de/64,2,,.html

I'm not sure if All-Glass makes their 8000K bulb in a T5. Only a matter of time if they don't (email them thru their website contact section - it is now owned by Aqueon sp?). All you really need is a bulb with sharp peaks in the orange/red (~625nm) and the blue spectrum (~430nm) and a low CRI. Sylvania makes the GroLux in a T5 that may be close(it doesn't have the same spectral output as the original GroLux) but I dont know if you can get them in the U.S. yet.


----------



## Squawkbert

OK - I swapped out my ~11 month old 6700K for a 8800K (remember the clearance sale thread - Champion lighting? - one of those). Pics are ~15 min. apart (5 min to cool the 6700, 8 to warm up the new bulb, 2 to swap 'em).

6700K:









8800K:









Frankly, I fail to see much of a difference except that the reflection from the lids is bluer.


----------



## bigstick120

Squa, did you have your camera set to a specific white balance? Or was it set to auto. Your camera may have automatically adjusted the color. You will see a difference between the 2 for sure.


----------



## Squawkbert

It's a Canon Elph - full auto, no flash... should be pretty comparable. Except for crop, resize, they're untouched.


----------



## bigstick120

Take the WB off auto and set it to something the same for both photos, then do the comparison. Im not familiar with your camera


----------



## jazzlvr123

yup that will make a big difference


----------



## reefcrawler

I just purchased some GE 9325 bulbs from altantalightsbulbs, but it's been 2 days and I didn't received any shipping confirmation.

I wrote email to them this morning, but so far didn't get any responding either.

is it normal? anyone has the same experience? it seems their order process is pretty slow compared to other suppliers.


----------



## hoppycalif

reefcrawler said:


> I just purchased some GE 9325 bulbs from altantalightsbulbs, but it's been 2 days and I didn't received any shipping confirmation.
> 
> I wrote email to them this morning, but so far didn't get any responding either.
> 
> is it normal? anyone has the same experience? it seems their order process is pretty slow compared to other suppliers.


I placed my order with them on a holiday weekend, and I got the bulbs the next Friday. That is as good a service as I get anywhere. I do recall that they don't send nearly as many emails reporting on progress as some vendors do.


----------



## reefcrawler

Thanks for the info, but I still don't have any responding from them... I'll check with them next Monday to see what's going on.


----------



## clearleaf

This is an old thread, but I'm intrigued. You are all referencing 9325k GE PC bulbs. Any chance they are similar to these:

http://genet.gelighting.com/LightProducts/Dispatcher?REQUEST=COMMERCIALSPECPAGE&PRODUCTCODE=92882&BreadCrumbValues=Lamps_Linear%20Fluorescent^Freshwater%20Aquarium&SearchFieldCode=null

Which are t8. I have been looking at these to put into a fulham workhorse 'pony' ballast I have lying around. Going to be using x2 t8 and x2 t5 over a 36" 35gal tank.


----------



## Newt

It's the T8 version of the 9325K CF bulb. Typically called Aqua Rays.


----------



## Kypros

Does anybody know if the AH Supply 1000k bulb is comparable to the GE 9325? I'm ordering another Bright Kit anyway and the bulb would be net cheaper since I am already paying for shipping for the bright kit.
thanks


----------



## Newt

No it is not. The All Glass 8000K is very similar to the GE 9325K which isnt really 9325K (just a marketing ploy), it's too pink.


----------



## Left C

9325K color spectrum


----------



## Cocobid

Been using the 9325 for about 2 years love them. Came with a light fixture I bought used. Amazing. Starting a 14T bought 2x18 Current, square pin. Any suggestions on something comparable to achieve a similar look. To my knowledge the 9325 is not made to fit this lamp. 
The reds sure do pop with 9325.
Thanks Karen


----------



## scoot

I am looking for suggestions on what light to pair with my new 9325K. Any suggestions would be great.


----------



## imeridian

I use the Current USA dual daylight lamps. There is a photo of this combination on page 5. I've been considering trying the Philips pl-950.


----------



## mr_convitbau

Would the 9325K bulbs show up and enhance the red color of the cardinal tetras?


----------



## Newt

mr_convitbau said:


> Would the 9325K bulbs show up and enhance the red color of the cardinal tetras?


Yes but can also get this with a lot of bulbs.


----------



## mr_convitbau

Newt said:


> Yes but can also get this with a lot of bulbs.


My fixture can hold a total of 4 bulbs. Would that be enough? What would you recommend if I get all four 9325K bulbs or combine them with other ones? If you suggest a combination, please specify what type and amount. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Zapins

Hanzo 10,000k bulbs are fine, but 13,000K are probably too blue for planted tank use.

I use 10 k bulbs on most of my tanks, I think it helps grow red plants better.


----------



## Newt

mr_convitbau said:


> My fixture can hold a total of 4 bulbs. Would that be enough? What would you recommend if I get all four 9325K bulbs or combine them with other ones? If you suggest a combination, please specify what type and amount. Thanks a lot.


I would mix them with a high CRI bulb to offset the very low CRI of the 9325s.
You'd need to go around 5000K to get 90 to 92 CRI. This would provide a nicely balanced lighting.


----------



## Newt

Zapins said:


> Hanzo 10,000k bulbs are fine, but 13,000K are probably too blue for planted tank use.
> 
> I use 10 k bulbs on most of my tanks, I think it helps grow red plants better.


You are correct Zapins. Red plants cant utilize red as it is reflected so they depend more on wavelengths at the blue end of the spectrum. Blue light will also make plants bushier while the red promotes stem growth and leaf elongation.


----------



## mr_convitbau

To Newt,
_(other opinions are also very welcome)_

As I mentioned earlier that my 48" fixture can hold a total of 4 straight pin compact flourescent bulbs. In your opinion, what would be the best set of bulbs or combination that would grow plants well and provide a nice balance of colors b/w red, blue, and green?

Right now, I am using four 65W 6700K bulbs that were shipped with the fixture. Each one is approximately 22". Since those were included with the purchase, I know nothing else but the color temp and wattage. Those bulbs tend to promote the green color and disminish the red. Everytime I turn on the light, the redness of my cardinal tetras and flame dwarf gouramis is diminished and overshadowed by green.


----------



## Newt

I like the Philips PLL950, 5300K, 91CRI. It has a nice white light.

The 6700K bulbs do have alot of green as seen in the gif below:

Coralife 6700K:









Philips PLL950:


----------



## mr_convitbau

Newt,

Are you using all Philips PLL950 in your fixture or do you mix them with other bulbs?

Do you think it would be a good idea to use a combination of two 9325K's with two PLL950's? Would that combination be able to grow plant well and create a nicely balanced color spectrum?


----------



## Kypros

Newt, may I ask where you got the PLL950? I could only find a PLL950 that claimed to be 5400K with a 82CRI. I have the 9345 and like the idea of pairing it with high CRI bulb as you described.


----------



## Newt

I just upgraded my lighting to T5HO Midday but used the PLL950s for years and have used them with many other combos including 9325 but usually with GroLux. I think I had great results.


----------



## geezer

mr_convitbau said:


> To Newt,
> _(other opinions are also very welcome)_
> 
> As I mentioned earlier that my 48" fixture can hold a total of 4 straight pin compact flourescent bulbs. In your opinion, what would be the best set of bulbs or combination that would grow plants well and provide a nice balance of colors b/w red, blue, and green?
> 
> Right now, I am using four 65W 6700K bulbs that were shipped with the fixture. Each one is approximately 22". Since those were included with the purchase, I know nothing else but the color temp and wattage. Those bulbs tend to promote the green color and disminish the red. Everytime I turn on the light, the redness of my cardinal tetras and flame dwarf gouramis is diminished and overshadowed by green.


Is that the corallife package you got?


----------



## mr_convitbau

geezer said:


> Is that the corallife package you got?


No, it is not. I don't remember the manufacture. I purchased this system on ebay.


----------



## Makoto

Where can i get GE 9325K and 6700k bulbs from the same supplier to save on shipping.


----------



## Gulf Coast

Hello all, any experiences of the Aqualine T5HO from anyone?
thanks.


----------



## Newt

Newt said:


> I just upgraded my lighting to T5HO Midday but used the PLL950s for years and have used them with many other combos including 9325 but usually with GroLux. I think I had great results.


For the $$$ I shelled out for a TEK 4 bulb x 54w fixture and Giesmann Midday bulbs I was just as well off with the Philips PL-L/950 CFs. Actually, I think my red plants were more red with the 950s which equates to a stronger blue light.


----------



## msao

anybody no a place that will ship to canada i got a price here 25.00 a tube have to by 6 at a time ?


----------



## Newt

This is a great deal for the 9325s if you want to get 6 at a time.

www.atlantalightbulbs.com

The link to the page will not work properly so enter F55BX/AR/FS in the search box on the website home page.


----------



## Kypros

I have a 29 gallon tank with one 6700k and one 9325k bulb, really like the effect with rainbowfish and some plants with reds and purples. But need to replace the original 6700k Coralife bulbs (double bulb Aqualight) on a 18 gallon iwagumi tank with only green plants and neon tetras. The neons actually show up pretty nice in the 6700k lights and since the plants are all green in the iwagumi tank, I wanted advice as to how the 9325k would look like in this tank. I am actually considering just replacing the 6700k bulbs in this tank. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Newt

I find the Coralife bubs, especially the 6700K, to have a lot of green light.
However, a lot of people use them and like them.
The 9325s alone dont do it for me either as the bulb has avery low CRI so colors dont look natural.


----------



## Kypros

Newt, could you recommend a bulb combo for a green tank with only neons?



Newt said:


> I find the Coralife bubs, especially the 6700K, to have a lot of green light.
> However, a lot of people use them and like them.
> The 9325s alone dont do it for me either as the bulb has avery low CRI so colors dont look natural.


----------



## Newt

What do you mean by "green tank"?


----------



## Kypros

I mean a tank with no reddish or purplish plants. I have found that the 9325K light visually benefits the way those plants look. The tank in question has only HC and Hairgrass.



Newt said:


> What do you mean by "green tank"?


----------



## Newt

I have (2) 5500K 55w CF from ahsupply that have about 3 months use. I'm not using them anymore. If you want them I'll let you have them for $5 USD (for the pair) plus the cost of shipping. It should go nice with the GE9325. PM me if interested.


----------



## prBrianpr

I have 2 t-12 9325K on my aquarium and I love this light. Very bright, have a lot of blue and red so the red plants shows more red and the blue-violet of fish are more strong. Also I have 2 full spectrum and two red GE aquarium and plants. The combinations brings white light with the effect of 9325K


----------



## Vasudeva

I have half red plants and half green plants in my aquarium. i plan on getting two 9325K's, but i am not sure if i should pair them with two 5000k's or two 10,000's. i want to strike a good balance.


----------



## Newt

Use a good quality 5000K high CRI


----------



## Vasudeva

Thanks, do you know where i can find the GE 9325K? they come in t5 right? 

How do i know what the CRI is? do certian brands tend to have higher or lower CRI


----------



## Newt

Newt said:


> This is a great deal for the 9325s if you want to get 6 at a time.
> 
> www.atlantalightbulbs.com
> 
> The link to the page will not work properly so enter F55BX/AR/FS in the search box on the website home page.


The GE9325 are T5 but CF. To my knowledge they are not made in T5HO linear. They do offer T8 linear sizes known as AquaRays (these are 9325K).

If purchasing bulbs online the CRI is typically given. If not make an inquiry.


----------



## Vasudeva

I have a new TEK light fixture, 4x39 are there any 39 watt bulbs


----------



## Newt

TEK lighting fixtures use T5HO. The 9325 is not made in this style.

You could try this:
http://genet.gelighting.com/LightPr...scent_Straight Linear_T5&SearchFieldCode=null


----------



## Vasudeva

do you recomend any other bulbs to pair with it?

the bulb you recomended is 34 inches will it fit in a 36 inche fixture?

I am totaly lost now...


----------



## Newt

Measure your fixture from connector to connector and see what you get. 
I had a 48" TEK and the bulbs were ~46"


----------



## Noxtreme

Ok. I found the adapter for square pin to straight on ebay for a reasonable price (except for the fact you have to buy 4 and i only need 2) Does anyone else know where you can get these adapters? it seems like this one dude is the only person on earth that has them lol. I have searched high and low and cant find them on the web nor in town xcept for this 1 auction. I'd like to buy just 2.

Also has anyone tried putting a GE 9325 lamp in a Current USA SATELLITE 24in 2X65 watt fixture with the adapter. It looks like its going to be a very very tight fit. I may have to remove one of the fans. It appears from my research the the GE 9325 is actually a little shorter then a typical 65 watt square pin lamp which may save my butt. Can anyone else speak on this?
Dylan


----------



## Vasudeva

oops.. i meausred it and it is 34 inches, so if i get 2 F39W/T5/865/ECO should i pair it with some 10,000's?


----------



## Newt

It all depends on how you like the color of light to be in your tank.
If it was me I would go lower like 4100K like the europeans. I like the warmer look of the light.
If you like a light with more blue go with the 10000K.


----------



## Vasudeva

I understand that but I was wondering how i can get a good balance for the plants, should i have all my bulbs have a high CRI ?


----------



## killacross

well...just bought 2 of these GE bulbs from lowes (~$6 ea)

I honestly cant tell the difference (visually) between these and my "expensive" All Glass (8000k) bulbs ~$16 ea

guess Ill be making the switch!


----------



## Newt

Vasudeva said:


> I understand that but I was wondering how i can get a good balance for the plants, should i have all my bulbs have a high CRI ?


Having a good color rendering index is merely for the viewer - their preference. The plants see the spectral output of the light from 400nm to 700nm; not the color of the bulb.


----------



## Newt

I decided to try the GE 9325K bulbs again so I purchased a six pack for a better price. I typically buy in bulk anyway. I am quite disappointed in the quality of the phosphourus coating. It has void/thin spots particularily at the 'U' bend and other marks and streaks. This allows UV light to escape as there is no bombardment of the phosphourus from the arc light. My biggest disappointment was that I barely got 6 months before the cathodes blackened the ends. I guess I wont be using these again.

What other 55w/65w 4-pin straight biax bulbs are you other members using????


----------



## spdskr

Newt said:


> What other 55w/65w 4-pin straight biax bulbs are you other members using????


I've had good results witht the Current SunPaq Dual Daylight bulbs (10,000K/6700K). While not 9325K, I do like the color and plant growth I get from these bulbs. The coating holds up well, and I can get over a year on these bulbs with an 11 hour photoperiod being used.


----------



## Newt

Thanks for the tips spdskr.
I've decided to sell my 2 x 55w fixture and the 4 unused GE 9325K bulbs.


----------



## MrBlackThumb

How does the GE 9325K compare to AHS 3-6-10 in terms of appearance in the tank and build quality?
Any other 55W CF bulb that look similar to these? I was looking for replacement for my 55W 6700K I got which are over 2 years.


----------



## Muirner

Newt - Where did you buy yours from? And did they all suffer the same issue? I found a site http://www.galesburgelectric.com/GE-F55BXARFS6PK-55W-4-Pin-High-Lumen-Biax-Aquarium-Light-Bulb.html that has the bulbs at a really good price. If i get those and two other high CRI bulbs i think i'll do okay, i'm just nervous about sub par bulbs...

Also i have a question:
1) If a bulb has a spike in the red/green/blue range, does this mean that the color with the spike will be emphasized in the aquarium?


----------



## Muirner

I found a 6 pack for ~40$, which is a really good deal.  Here  Anyone have any opinion?


----------



## Newt

I had purchased my six pack at Atlanta Light Bulb. They were manufactured in the UK.


----------



## Duckweed Hunter

do they make a 9325K in T5HO 
what color is 9325K? is it a redish light?


----------



## Newt

Duckweed Hunter said:


> do they make a 9325K in T5HO
> what color is 9325K? is it a redish light?


I havent seen a T5HO for the 9325. I dont see GE making one as there are so many better T5HO bulbs already available.

It is reddish and is poor color rendering overall.


----------



## Duckweed Hunter

Newt said:


> I havent seen a T5HO for the 9325. I dont see GE making one as there are so many better T5HO bulbs already available.
> 
> It is reddish and is poor color rendering overall.


so its probably the same as my red wave form wave point?


----------



## Newt

I'm not framiliar with that.


----------



## Duckweed Hunter

Its vary colse to looking like a colormax from Coralife


----------



## cuban007

Hey Newt thanx for all of your comments. I have one for you. I have 65 gallon tank and I have a 48" Catalina 4 light bulb fixture of t5HO. I'm running three 6700k light bulbs. Should I add a fourth bulb as 10k bulb to get a broader spectrum or take out one of the 6700k and add a 10k? What combination will work best given what I have to get the best mix of light for my plants? I have a little bit of everything in there.


----------



## Muirner

Newt said:


> I had purchased my six pack at Atlanta Light Bulb. They were manufactured in the UK.


How much for them??

Edit: it looks like the six pack i linked to is the same... And its only 40$...


----------



## volaer

missphnx said:


> I came here to research lighting for this tank and my new one. I heard so many good things about the GE 9325K here that I decided to replace my bulbs with those. So, at the advice of many here I ordered one of those and 1 Coralife Trichromatic (6500K, I think).
> The difference is incredible. Thanks guys!
> (sorry...the pics are a little blurry...but you can see the lighting difference)
> BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER


Here's a good Light! I've seen how it works. 

Aquarium LED Lighting


----------



## Newt

Muirner said:


> How much for them??
> 
> Edit: it looks like the six pack i linked to is the same... And its only 40$...


I cant remember exactly what I paid but I believe it was a bit more than $40/six. So I'd say you found a good deal.


----------



## Newt

cuban007 said:


> Hey Newt thanx for all of your comments. I have one for you. I have 65 gallon tank and I have a 48" Catalina 4 light bulb fixture of t5HO. I'm running three 6700k light bulbs. Should I add a fourth bulb as 10k bulb to get a broader spectrum or take out one of the 6700k and add a 10k? What combination will work best given what I have to get the best mix of light for my plants? I have a little bit of everything in there.


I myself like a white light so I have found that mixing bulbs is best for achieving this as well as for providing the proper spectrum of light for plants.


----------



## Muirner

Newt said:


> I decided to try the GE 9325K bulbs again so I purchased a six pack for a better price. I typically buy in bulk anyway. I am quite disappointed in the quality of the phosphourus coating. It has void/thin spots particularily at the 'U' bend and other marks and streaks. This allows UV light to escape as there is no bombardment of the phosphourus from the arc light. My biggest disappointment was that I barely got 6 months before the cathodes blackened the ends. I guess I wont be using these again.
> 
> What other 55w/65w 4-pin straight biax bulbs are you other members using????


Where did you find the 6 pack? the ones i thought were 40 for a 6 pack are 40$ each!?!?!?


----------



## sonycrr

does know anyone where to get this light in t8 36in? 
i use to buy them from dr foster but they dont sell it anymore in 36in and i cant find them anywhere else =(


----------



## Newt

www.thatfishplace.com and/or www.atlantalightbulb.com

They might have them. If not the AGA 8000K is better.


----------



## Newt

The price has gone up on the GE9325 55w CF.....................what hasnt................

http://www.atlantalightbulbs.com/ecart/10Browse.asp


----------



## sonycrr

Newt said:


> www.thatfishplace.com and/or www.atlantalightbulb.com
> 
> They might have them. If not the AGA 8000K is better.


thanks for the links newt!
cant find any place that carries the 36" size anymore =(

how are the aga 8000k better?


----------



## Muirner

Newt said:


> The price has gone up on the GE9325 55w CF.....................what hasnt................
> 
> http://www.atlantalightbulbs.com/ecart/10Browse.asp


I checked back in with the vendor of the 6 pack i put up earlier (i'll put the link up when i'm back home i dont have the link this second) and they have modified the listing to show it is indeed a 6 pack. Breaks down to 8ish a bulb if memory serves.


----------



## Newt

sonycrr said:


> ................how are the aga 8000k better?


Actually, Allglass Aquariums (AGA) used the 9325 as OEM/stock bulbs. Not sure why but they came out with their own 8000K version. Yes, I think they are better. Better CRI and better color - better red and blue light. More like the color from a Philips Aquarelle.


----------



## HAJA

Looks like GE discontinued their 9325K bulb.
Just to be clear, this is the 55 watt, 21 inch, straight 4-pin compact fluorescent bulb.
The bulb is unavailable at the following sites:
atlantalightbulb.com 
1000bulbs.com
eLightBulbs
lightbulbsdirect.com
drsfostersmith.com
I talked to a number of folks on the phone that confirmed that GE is discontinuing the bulb. I even tried to special order it locally. It's unfortunate, it seems like one of the most popular bulbs. I am just setting up a Walstad tank and was looking forward to getting the 9325.
From reading this thread, it seems like bulb choice really comes down to appearance in the tank. It seems like some of the favorites are:
Philips PL-L/950 
Current SunPaq Dual Daylight bulbs (10,000K/6700K)
Coralife colormax
All-Glass 8000k
Do any of these bulbs stand out above the rest? Any others that I should consider?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi HAJA,

Check out AH Supply. They offer a 55 watt straight pin bulb they call the 3-6-10. I talked to Kim at AHS about them when they got them in and he said they were very similar to the 9325K bulbs so I bought one about a year ago. Here are a couple of pics of the same aquarium, same camera, same camera settings, no picture manipulation. The first tank is with a 6700K bulb and the second is with the 3-6-10 bulb.

6700K









3-6-10 Bulb


----------



## HAJA

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi HAJA,
> Check out AH Supply. They offer a 55 watt straight pin bulb they call the 3-6-10. I talked to Kim at AHS about them when they got them in and he said they were very similar to the 9325K bulbs so I bought one about a year ago. Here are a couple of pics of the same aquarium, same camera, same camera settings, no picture manipulation. The first tank is with a 6700K bulb and the second is with the 3-6-10 bulb.


Thanks! Who makes the bulbs sold by AH Supply?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi HAJA,

Sorry, I have no idea who the manufacturer is.


----------



## Newt

HAJA said:


> Thanks! Who makes the bulbs sold by AH Supply?


They wont tell you and will not provide you with any spectral output data on the bulb.

If you want a bulb similar (but better) to the 9325K use the AGA 8000K.


----------



## HAJA

I'm not too excited about getting a 'mystery' bulb from AH Supply, especially when I've put so much time into researching bulbs. 
I can't find the AGA 8000K bulb online. 
I think I will go with one of the 6,700K/10,000K bulbs, either the Coralife Colormax or the Current SunPaq Dual Daylight. I think the 6,700K/10,000K bulbs are a good combination between the growth promoting 6,700K and the 10,000K evening out the colors in the tank. The current looks like it is cheaper and more readily available, so it will probably be the winner.


----------



## Newt

The Coralife bulbs are heavy in the green spectrum output and this wont do much for your plants and I dont know much about Sunpaq. I'd recommend the Philips PLL950s but now that they are making them in the US (and not supplied from Europe) the spectral output is not as good as the European ones. This is the main reason I stopped using CF bulbs as you can no longer get good plant bulbs.

Here's a link for a few others >
http://www.1000bulbs.com/category/55-watt-4-pin-2g11-plug-in-compact-fluorescents-5000k

And you might try www.naturallighting.com


----------



## TropTrea

HAJA said:


> I'm not too excited about getting a 'mystery' bulb from AH Supply, especially when I've put so much time into researching bulbs.
> I can't find the AGA 8000K bulb online.
> I think I will go with one of the 6,700K/10,000K bulbs, either the Coralife Colormax or the Current SunPaq Dual Daylight. I think the 6,700K/10,000K bulbs are a good combination between the growth promoting 6,700K and the 10,000K evening out the colors in the tank. The current looks like it is cheaper and more readily available, so it will probably be the winner.


Beware that Current is in the process of changing a lot of there bulbs. Many they are simply taking off the market and replacing them with another off brand bulb.


----------

